# Chytroglossa aurata



## SlipperFan (Apr 3, 2010)

Another cute mini. With a little sweet fragrance.


----------



## Rick (Apr 3, 2010)

Very interesting flowers Dot.

I like it.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 3, 2010)

neat. I think a fellow orchid club member tried to order some of these from a vendor who came up north to sell at the redland's orchid festival, but the plants were doa. they actually almost didn't even resemble plants they were so rotted in the box


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2010)

Excellent. thanx for posting.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 3, 2010)

Great little bloomer! :clap:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 5, 2010)

Another cool mini! Great shot too.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Apr 5, 2010)

Very cute, is it easy to grow? What conditions are recomended for it?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 5, 2010)

Leo Schordje said:


> Very cute, is it easy to grow? What conditions are recomended for it?



I'm growing it intermediate under 2/2' fluorescent lights -- hanging inside a large clay pot that sits in a pan of water. I water it about every other day. It seems to be pretty easy to grow.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 6, 2010)

very cool blooms, and great flowering; bravo!!! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 6, 2010)

:clap::clap: Adorable! Gotta like the fringe! :drool::drool:


----------



## Leo Schordje (Apr 6, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> I'm growing it intermediate under 2/2' fluorescent lights -- hanging inside a large clay pot that sits in a pan of water. I water it about every other day. It seems to be pretty easy to grow.



Thanks Dot, I need to try that trick of hanging plants inside clay pots set in water. A good evaporative cooler. Neat idea. 
Leo


----------



## valenzino (Apr 6, 2010)

Leo Schordje said:


> Thanks Dot, I need to try that trick of hanging plants inside clay pots set in water. A good evaporative cooler. Neat idea.
> Leo



I used to do it and works well...also worked for my D.cutbertsonii when I had not cool greenhouse.

Also my plants start flowering now....unfortunately the other species o this genus are difficult to find.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 8, 2010)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!! Can you send me one???? Where can I get it????  aaaahhhh!!!


----------



## valenzino (Apr 8, 2010)

biothanasis said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!! Can you send me one???? Where can I get it????  aaaahhhh!!!



Sometimes floralia have it


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 8, 2010)

Try Andy's Orchids -- that's where I got this one. http://www.andysorchids.com/


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 8, 2010)

Very cute! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks Dot. Although I find it impossible to get because of the distance.... I might try ebay too!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh, I thought they shipped internationally. But I just went to their website and saw that they only ship within the USA "for now." Well, good luck -- I hope you can find one, Thanasis.


----------



## tenman (Apr 9, 2010)

Really cute! Where'd you come by this one?


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 10, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Well, good luck -- I hope you can find one, Thanasis.



Thank you!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 10, 2010)

tenman said:


> Really cute! Where'd you come by this one?



See my post #15, above.


----------

